# Playing Audio CDs with no sound output.



## shuxuef (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello, there. 

I am a newbie who installed FreeeBSD 7.2-Release on a HP V3919TU laptop with Microsoft Vista several days ago. I don't know much about Unix and FreeBSD, so I decided to learn. The FreeBSD was installed on a primary partition, with some warning about the geometry or something while being installed. After the installation, I built and installed a new kernel loading the sound module and snd_hda for my sound card.  I read the related sections of the handbook and the manual pages for many times, and used google and the FreeBSD website, but I can't still fix the problems.

There are many devices I couldn't use right now. But all the devices are working really well using the Vista.

One of the problems is: I couldn't play audio CD using any of cdplay, cdcontrol, KCD, mplayer, etc; using cdplay or cdcontrol, I can tell the CD's running, but no sound output; but I can play any .mp3, .wav files, and cdd2wav works very well for the ripping. Data CDs could be read correctly too. And I can also use burncd to burn a CD.  But under no circumstance could I use my headphones; i.e. I can only use the built-in speaker.

Under Vista, the sound device is labeled as "Conexant High Definition SmartAudio 221"; the DVD/CD-ROM device is labeled as "Optiarc DVD RW AD-7560A ATA Device".

The output of the verbose /dev/sndstat is the attached sound.txt. 

The output of mixer is 


*
Mixer vol      is currently set to  78:78
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mic      is currently set to  70:70
Mixer rec      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to  50:50
Recording source: mic
*

And it doesn't work if I change the values of them to the maxima. 

And I tried to set the hw.snd.default_unit to all possible value, I still couldn't use the headphones and play CDs.


Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jul 1, 2009)

can you please post the output of 
`$ pciconf -lv`
`$ cat /dev/sndstat`


----------



## shuxuef (Jul 1, 2009)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> can you please post the output of
> `$ pciconf -lv`
> `$ cat /dev/sndstat`



Sure! 
For pciconf, please see the pciout.txt, and for the sndstat, please see sound.txt.   (I don't know how to insert text inside a framed box with scroll bars... sorry)

Thanks!


----------



## richardpl (Jul 1, 2009)

shuxuef said:
			
		

> One of the problems is: I couldn't play audio CD using any of cdplay, cdcontrol, KCD, mplayer, etc]
> mixer output doesnt list *cd* so you cant play cd _directly_ via cdcontrol.
> If mplayer is build with cdda support, you could play cd just fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## shuxuef (Jul 1, 2009)

richardpl said:
			
		

> Unfourtunately I cant help you here because you did not provide verbose dmesg output with _hdac0_ lines.
> Better and faster help you may get from freebsd-multimedia@ mailing list, and in its archives I believe
> there are already working solutions for if not same but very similar problems.



Thank you richardpl. I attached it here, if you are still interested in.  And I also searched the archives before posting my problem, but I couldn't find a similar one ... 

For the part about hdac, please see hdac.txt (the whole dmesg.boot is too big to be attached....)


Thanks!


----------



## shuxuef (Jul 1, 2009)

richardpl said:
			
		

> mixer output doesnt list *cd* so you cant play cd _directly_ via cdcontrol.....




That's what I thought. And some error message keeps appearing on tty0 as well as the dmesg.boot file; I wonder if it has something to do with the CD pin (or whatever the name is):


```
acpi_ec0: warning: EC done before starting event wait
acpi_ec0: EcRead: failed waiting to get data
ACPI Exception (evregion-0529): AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
ACPI Error (uteval-0309): Method execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
acpi_ec0: EcRead: failed waiting to get data
ACPI Exception (evregion-0529): AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
ACPI Error (uteval-0309): Method execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
acpi_ec0: EcRead: failed waiting to get data
ACPI Exception (evregion-0529): AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
ACPI Error (uteval-0309): Method execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
acpi_ec0: EcRead: failed waiting to get data
ACPI Exception (evregion-0529): AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
ACPI Error (uteval-0309): Method execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
acpi_ec0: EcRead: failed waiting to get data
ACPI Exception (evregion-0529): AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
ACPI Error (uteval-0309): Method execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
acpi_ec0: EcRead: failed waiting to get data
ACPI Exception (evregion-0529): AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
ACPI Error (uteval-0309): Method execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
acpi_ec0: EcRead: failed waiting to get data
ACPI Exception (evregion-0529): AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
ACPI Error (uteval-0309): Method execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
acpi_ec0: EcRead: failed waiting to get data
ACPI Exception (evregion-0529): AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
ACPI Error (uteval-0309): Method execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
acpi_ec0: EcRead: failed waiting to get data
ACPI Exception (evregion-0529): AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
ACPI Error (uteval-0309): Method execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
acpi_ec0: EcRead: failed waiting to get data
ACPI Exception (evregion-0529): AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
ACPI Error (uteval-0309): Method execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
acpi_ec0: EcRead: failed waiting to get data
ACPI Exception (evregion-0529): AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
ACPI Error (uteval-0309): Method execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
acpi_ec0: EcRead: failed waiting to get data
ACPI Exception (evregion-0529): AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
ACPI Error (uteval-0309): Method execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
acpi_ec0: EcRead: failed waiting to get data
ACPI Exception (evregion-0529): AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
ACPI Error (uteval-0309): Method execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
acpi_ec0: EcRead: failed waiting to get data
ACPI Exception (evregion-0529): AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
ACPI Error (uteval-0309): Method execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
acpi_ec0: EcRead: failed waiting to get data
ACPI Exception (evregion-0529): AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
ACPI Error (uteval-0309): Method execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
acpi_ec0: EcRead: failed waiting to get data
ACPI Exception (evregion-0529): AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
ACPI Error (uteval-0309): Method execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
acpi_ec0: EcRead: failed waiting to get data
ACPI Exception (evregion-0529): AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
ACPI Error (uteval-0309): Method execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
acpi_ec0: EcRead: failed waiting to get data
ACPI Exception (evregion-0529): AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
ACPI Error (uteval-0309): Method execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc41c1a80), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI: SSDT @ 0x0x3f6d0793/0x027A (v  1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 0x00003000 INTL 0x20061109)
ACPI: SSDT @ 0x0x3f6d0470/0x029E (v  1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 0x00003001 INTL 0x20061109)
```


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jul 1, 2009)

please use 
	
	



```
tags. i cant read those text files.
```


----------



## shuxuef (Jul 1, 2009)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> please use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shuxuef (Jul 1, 2009)

Here is some information from dmesg.boot:

```
hdac0: <Intel 82801H High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xf4500000-0xf4503fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20090329_0131
hdac0: Reserved 0x4000 bytes for rid 0x10 type 3 at 0xf4500000
ioapic0: routing intpin 22 (PCI IRQ 22) to vector 52
hdac0: [MPSAFE]
hdac0: [ITHREAD]




hdac0: Probing codec #0...
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa)
hdac0:  HDA Codec ID: 0x14f15051
hdac0:        Vendor: 0x14f1
hdac0:        Device: 0x5051
hdac0:      Revision: 0x00
hdac0:      Stepping: 0x00
hdac0: PCI Subvendor: 0x30cd103c
hdac0: 	Found audio FG nid=1 startnode=16 endnode=31 total=15
hdac0: 	Found modem FG nid=2 startnode=112 endnode=116 total=4
hdac0: 
hdac0: Processing audio FG cad=0 nid=1...
hdac0: GPIO: 0x40000004 NumGPIO=4 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdac0:  nid 22 0x01214030 as  3 seq  0    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Green misc 0
hdac0:  nid 23 0x01a19020 as  2 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Pink misc 0
hdac0:  nid 24 0x400001f0 as 15 seq  0      Line-out  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 1
hdac0:  nid 25 0x400001f0 as 15 seq  0      Line-out  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 1
hdac0:  nid 26 0x92170110 as  1 seq  0       Speaker Fixed jack  7 loc 18 color Unknown misc 1
hdac0:  nid 27 0x400001f0 as 15 seq  0      Line-out  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 1
hdac0:  nid 28 0x400001f0 as 15 seq  0      Line-out  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 1
hdac0:  nid 29 0x400001f0 as 15 seq  0      Line-out  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 1
hdac0: Patched pins configuration:
hdac0:  nid 22 0x01214030 as  3 seq  0    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Green misc 0
hdac0:  nid 23 0x01a19020 as  2 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Pink misc 0
hdac0:  nid 24 0x400001f0 as 15 seq  0      Line-out  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 25 0x400001f0 as 15 seq  0      Line-out  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 26 0x92170110 as  1 seq  0       Speaker Fixed jack  7 loc 18 color Unknown misc 1
hdac0:  nid 27 0x400001f0 as 15 seq  0      Line-out  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 28 0x400001f0 as 15 seq  0      Line-out  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 29 0x400001f0 as 15 seq  0      Line-out  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0: 3 associations found:
hdac0: Association 0 (1) out:
hdac0:  Pin nid=26 seq=0
hdac0: Association 1 (2) in:
hdac0:  Pin nid=23 seq=0
hdac0: Association 2 (3) out:
hdac0:  Pin nid=22 seq=0
hdac0: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdac0:  Pin 26 traced to DAC 16
hdac0: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing association 1 (2)
hdac0:  Pin 23 traced to ADC 20
hdac0: Association 1 (2) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing association 2 (3)
hdac0:  Pin 22 traced to DAC 17
hdac0: Association 2 (3) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing input monitor
hdac0: Tracing beeper
hdac0: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
hdac0:
```


----------



## shuxuef (Jul 1, 2009)

Since post in a reply it's too long, I shall separate it into three parts, here is the second part:

```
hdac0: 
hdac0: +-------------------+
hdac0: | DUMPING HDA NODES |
hdac0: +-------------------+
hdac0: 
hdac0: Default Parameter
hdac0: -----------------
hdac0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
hdac0:                  PCM
hdac0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0160
hdac0:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 KHz
hdac0:          IN amp: 0x00000000
hdac0:         OUT amp: 0x00000000
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 16
hdac0:            Name: audio output
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00000c1d
hdac0:                  LRSWAP PWR STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 0 (0x00000001)
hdac0:             OSS: pcm (pcm)
hdac0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
hdac0:                  PCM
hdac0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560
hdac0:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
hdac0:      Output amp: 0x00034a4a
hdac0:                  mute=0 step=74 size=3 offset=74
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 17
hdac0:            Name: audio output
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00000c1d
hdac0:                  LRSWAP PWR STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 2 (0x00000001)
hdac0:             OSS: pcm (pcm)
hdac0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
hdac0:                  PCM
hdac0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560
hdac0:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
hdac0:      Output amp: 0x00034a4a
hdac0:                  mute=0 step=74 size=3 offset=74
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 18 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: audio output
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00000211
hdac0:                  DIGITAL STEREO
hdac0:      Stream cap: 0x00000005
hdac0:                  AC3 PCM
hdac0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0160
hdac0:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 KHz
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 19
hdac0:            Name: beep widget
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0070000c
hdac0:     Association: -2 (0x00000000)
hdac0:             OSS: speaker (speaker)
hdac0:      Output amp: 0x00170303
hdac0:                  mute=0 step=3 size=23 offset=3
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 20
hdac0:            Name: audio input
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00100d1b
hdac0:                  LRSWAP PWR STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 1 (0x00000001)
hdac0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
hdac0:                  PCM
hdac0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0160
hdac0:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 KHz
hdac0:       Input amp: 0x0003504a
hdac0:                  mute=0 step=80 size=3 offset=74
hdac0:     connections: 2
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=29 [pin: Line-out (None)] [DISABLED]
hdac0:           + <- nid=23 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] (selected)
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 21 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: audio input
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00100d1b
hdac0:                  LRSWAP PWR STEREO
hdac0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
hdac0:                  PCM
hdac0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0160
hdac0:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 KHz
hdac0:       Input amp: 0x0003504a
hdac0:                  mute=0 step=80 size=3 offset=74
hdac0:     connections: 1
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=24 [pin: Line-out (None)] [DISABLED]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 22
hdac0:            Name: pin: Headphones (Green Jack)
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00400581
hdac0:                  PWR UNSOL STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 2 (0x00000001)
hdac0:         Pin cap: 0x0000001c
hdac0:                  PDC HP OUT
hdac0:      Pin config: 0x01214030
hdac0:     Pin control: 0x000000c0 HP OUT
hdac0:     connections: 2
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=16 [audio output]
hdac0:           + <- nid=17 [audio output] (selected)
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 23
hdac0:            Name: pin: Mic (Pink Jack)
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0040048b
hdac0:                  PWR UNSOL STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 1 (0x00000001)
hdac0:             OSS: mic (mic)
hdac0:         Pin cap: 0x00001224
hdac0:                  PDC IN VREF[ 50 80 ]
hdac0:      Pin config: 0x01a19020
hdac0:     Pin control: 0x00000024 IN VREFs
hdac0:       Input amp: 0x00270400
hdac0:                  mute=0 step=4 size=39 offset=0
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 24 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: pin: Line-out (None)
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0040048b
hdac0:                  PWR UNSOL STEREO
hdac0:         Pin cap: 0x00001224
hdac0:                  PDC IN VREF[ 50 80 ]
hdac0:      Pin config: 0x400001f0
hdac0:     Pin control: 0x00000000
hdac0:       Input amp: 0x00270400
hdac0:                  mute=0 step=4 size=39 offset=0
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 25 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: pin: Line-out (None)
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00400581
hdac0:                  PWR UNSOL STEREO
hdac0:         Pin cap: 0x00000014
hdac0:                  PDC OUT
hdac0:      Pin config: 0x400001f0
hdac0:     Pin control: 0x00000000
hdac0:     connections: 2
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + <- nid=16 [audio output] (selected)
hdac0:           + <- nid=17 [audio output]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 26
hdac0:            Name: pin: Speaker (Fixed)
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00400501
hdac0:                  PWR STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 0 (0x00000001)
hdac0:         Pin cap: 0x00010010
hdac0:                  OUT EAPD
hdac0:      Pin config: 0x92170110
hdac0:     Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
hdac0:            EAPD: 0x00000002
hdac0:     connections: 2
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + <- nid=16 [audio output] (selected)
hdac0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=17 [audio output]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 27 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: pin: Line-out (None)
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00400500
hdac0:                  PWR
hdac0:         Pin cap: 0x00010010
hdac0:                  OUT EAPD
hdac0:      Pin config: 0x400001f0
hdac0:     Pin control: 0x00000000
hdac0:            EAPD: 0x00000002
hdac0:     connections: 2
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + <- nid=16 [audio output] (selected)
hdac0:           + <- nid=17 [audio output]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 28 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: pin: Line-out (None)
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00400701
hdac0:                  PWR DIGITAL STEREO
hdac0:         Pin cap: 0x00000010
hdac0:                  OUT
hdac0:      Pin config: 0x400001f0
hdac0:     Pin control: 0x00000000
hdac0:     connections: 1
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + <- nid=18 [audio output] [DISABLED]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 29 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: pin: Line-out (None)
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0040040b
hdac0:                  PWR STEREO
hdac0:         Pin cap: 0x00000020
hdac0:                  IN
hdac0:      Pin config: 0x400001f0
hdac0:     Pin control: 0x00000000
hdac0:       Input amp: 0x00270400
hdac0:                  mute=0 step=4 size=39 offset=0
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 30 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: vendor widget
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00f00000
hdac0: 
hdac0: Processing modem FG cad=0 nid=2...
hdac0:
```


----------



## shuxuef (Jul 1, 2009)

The last part:

```
pcm0: <HDA Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm0: +--------------------------------------+
pcm0: | DUMPING PCM Playback/Record Channels |
pcm0: +--------------------------------------+
pcm0: 
pcm0: Playback:
pcm0: 
pcm0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
pcm0:                  PCM
pcm0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560
pcm0:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm0:             DAC: 16
pcm0: 
pcm0: Record:
pcm0: 
pcm0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
pcm0:                  PCM
pcm0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0160
pcm0:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 KHz
pcm0:             ADC: 20
pcm0: 
pcm0: +-------------------------------+
pcm0: | DUMPING Playback/Record Paths |
pcm0: +-------------------------------+
pcm0: 
pcm0: Playback:
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=26 [pin: Speaker (Fixed)]
pcm0:       |
pcm0:       + <- nid=16 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0: 
pcm0: Record:
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=20 [audio input]
pcm0:       |
pcm0:       + <- nid=23 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm0: 
pcm0: +-------------------------+
pcm0: | DUMPING Volume Controls |
pcm0: +-------------------------+
pcm0: 
pcm0: Master Volume (OSS: vol)
pcm0:    |
pcm0:    +- ctl  1 (nid  16 out):    -74/0dB (75 steps)
pcm0: 
pcm0: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm)
pcm0:    |
pcm0:    +- ctl  1 (nid  16 out):    -74/0dB (75 steps)
pcm0: 
pcm0: Microphone Volume (OSS: mic)
pcm0:    |
pcm0:    +- ctl  6 (nid  23 out):    0/40dB (5 steps)
pcm0: 
pcm0: Speaker/Beep Volume (OSS: speaker)
pcm0:    |
pcm0:    +- ctl  3 (nid  19 out):    -18/0dB (4 steps)
pcm0: 
pcm0: Recording Level (OSS: rec)
pcm0:    |
pcm0:    +- ctl  6 (nid  23 out):    0/40dB (5 steps)
pcm0: 
pcm0: Mixer "vol":
pcm0: Mixer "pcm":
pcm0: Mixer "speaker":
pcm0: Mixer "mic":
pcm0: Mixer "rec":
pcm0: Mixer "ogain":
pcm0: clone manager: deadline=750ms flags=0x8000001e
pcm0: sndbuf_setmap 13b0000, 4000; 0xe4762000 -> 13b0000
pcm0: sndbuf_setmap 13c0000, 4000; 0xe4772000 -> 13c0000
pcm1: <HDA Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: +--------------------------------------+
pcm1: | DUMPING PCM Playback/Record Channels |
pcm1: +--------------------------------------+
pcm1: 
pcm1: Playback:
pcm1: 
pcm1:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
pcm1:                  PCM
pcm1:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560
pcm1:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm1:             DAC: 17
pcm1: 
pcm1: +-------------------------------+
pcm1: | DUMPING Playback/Record Paths |
pcm1: +-------------------------------+
pcm1: 
pcm1: Playback:
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=22 [pin: Headphones (Green Jack)]
pcm1:       |
pcm1:       + <- nid=17 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm1: 
pcm1: +-------------------------+
pcm1: | DUMPING Volume Controls |
pcm1: +-------------------------+
pcm1: 
pcm1: Master Volume (OSS: vol)
pcm1:    |
pcm1:    +- ctl  2 (nid  17 out):    -74/0dB (75 steps)
pcm1: 
pcm1: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm)
pcm1:    |
pcm1:    +- ctl  2 (nid  17 out):    -74/0dB (75 steps)
pcm1: 
pcm1: Mixer "vol":
pcm1: Mixer "pcm":
pcm1: clone manager: deadline=750ms flags=0x8000001e
pcm1: sndbuf_setmap 13d0000, 4000; 0xe4782000 -> 13d0000
```


Thanks again. And sorry for the mess.


----------



## richardpl (Jul 1, 2009)

I never bothered to learn that UAA kind of thing and don't have time ....
Look in snd_hda(4) for possible device.hints configuration via /boot/loader.conf


----------



## Oko (Jul 2, 2009)

shuxuef said:
			
		

> One of the problems is: I couldn't play audio CD



I would bet $100 that your laptop doesn't have a physical wire connection between DVD/CD-ROM and your audio card. In order for CD to be played on BSDs generally speaking audio card must be connected to CD-ROM with a wire. 

On OpenBSD the solution would be very simple. You would play CD through motherboard as on Windows.


```
cdio cdplay
```


I am not aware if that is possible on FreeBSD.
Very simple option for FreeBSD would be to write a script which would rip the song from CD play it and then erase it.


----------



## shuxuef (Jul 2, 2009)

richardpl said:
			
		

> I never bothered to learn that UAA kind of thing and don't have time ....
> Look in snd_hda(4) for possible device.hints configuration via /boot/loader.conf



On the manual page of snd_hda, it is said that :


> Using device.hints(5) it is possible to modify the configuration of the existing pins, allowing a broad range of different audio setups.


I don't think all the devices are correctly detected in my case. So I don't know how to use the device.hints(5) 

By the way, how do I learn to read the dmesg.boot file? Any books or web resources?


----------



## shuxuef (Jul 2, 2009)

Oko said:
			
		

> I would bet $100 that your laptop doesn't have a physical wire connection between DVD/CD-ROM and your audio card.



Hmm...I dare not bet... Any suggestion on how to check it? Thanks!


----------



## Oko (Jul 2, 2009)

shuxuef said:
			
		

> Hmm...I dare not bet... Any suggestion on how to check it? Thanks!


Try to rip songs from the CD to the HDD and to play them. If it works I am almost 99% sure you do not have a wire between DVD/CD-ROM and the audio card. On OpenBSD which I use that would look something like


```
cdio rip 
cat track1.wav > /dev/sound
```


----------



## shuxuef (Jul 2, 2009)

Oko said:
			
		

> Try to rip songs from the CD to the HDD and to play them. If it works I am almost 99% sure you do not have a wire between DVD/CD-ROM and the audio card.



Yes, it works, as I said at first.
So I guess I can only play CDs by ripping them then; there would be some legality issue, though.


----------



## richardpl (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't listen Oko. He really do not know what he is talking about.

Here is how I play CD with mplayer:

`% mplayer cdda://`

On OpenBSD cdio is just improved cdcontrol, so it is possible to play CD through motherboard and not only directly to sound card.

Maybe one day FreeBSD will stole it back from OpenBSD.
It should not be problematic to port it ....


----------



## richardpl (Jul 2, 2009)

shuxuef said:
			
		

> On the manual page of snd_hda, it is said that :
> 
> I don't think all the devices are correctly detected in my case. So I don't know how to use the device.hints(5)
> 
> By the way, how do I learn to read the dmesg.boot file? Any books or web resources?



Post to freebsd-multimedia@


----------



## shuxuef (Jul 2, 2009)

richardpl said:
			
		

> Don't listen Oko. He really do not know what he is talking about.
> 
> Here is how I play CD with mplayer:
> 
> ...



I suppose in order for mplayer to support the cdda format, you need to turn on the CDPARANOIA option to use cdparanoia, because that's what I did; and presumably the data extracted is piped to the output via the sound card... (just guessing ) So Oko is right in some sense --- you still need to rip it, although the definition of `ripping' is not so clear.


----------



## shuxuef (Jul 2, 2009)

richardpl said:
			
		

> Post to freebsd-multimedia@



Sure!


----------



## phoenix (Jul 3, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, is the little analog sound cable from the CD-ROM drive connected to the sound card?  If not, you will not be able to play audio CDs using any of the "normal"/analog means (ie, just open it in an audio app).  Without that cable, you have to resort to reading the CD as digital data, and converting it to audio.


----------



## shuxuef (Jul 3, 2009)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, is the little analog sound cable from the CD-ROM drive connected to the sound card?



I couldn't check it directly; but as Oko said,  it is not the case, since the ripping is possible.

By the way, another quick question: does any know how to set up the headphones? Mine's not working. I am learning the handbook page by page, hopefully I will find it out someday; but it would be very helpful if someone can give me a hint. Thanks.


----------



## shuxuef (Jul 10, 2009)

shuxuef said:
			
		

> By the way, another quick question: does any know how to set up the headphones? Mine's not working. I am learning the handbook page by page, hopefully I will find it out someday; but it would be very helpful if someone can give me a hint. Thanks.



Actually, setting hw.snd.default_unit to be 1 works for me; I just don't why it didn't work when I tried it before. 

So then by putting the headphones and the speaker in the same association, with the seq of headphones being 15, the auto-mute function also can be enabled. Now they are working very well!   Problem solved then.


----------

